
The Prosecution Cannot Rest on a Trade Secret - based2
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2015-11-29/the-prosecution-cannot-rest-on-a-trade-secret
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/opensource/comments/3urmgj/the_pros...](https://www.reddit.com/r/opensource/comments/3urmgj/the_prosecution_cannot_rest_on_a_trade_secret/)

